# carer's allowance & applying for spouse visa



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

im a carer looking after my mother, i own my own home, have a good decent savings bank account, presentable bank statements etc

can i bring my wife to the uk as a carer ? 
all the criteria required? 
how long will the process take?


please let me know , thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What is your wife's nationality? Where does she live? How long have you been married? Does she speak English well enough to pass the English test at A1?


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

she pased her A1 , its certifictate is valid until november 5th.
shes pakistani, we were married march.

thanks joppa, i notice you disabaled private messages, can i pass my whatsapp phone number to you. 

Because im carer my situation is not the norm
i apprecate your help thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

psykoerik said:


> she pased her A1 , its certifictate is valid until november 5th.
> shes pakistani, we were married march.
> 
> thanks joppa, i notice you disabaled private messages, can i pass my whatsapp phone number to you.
> ...



You can contact Joppa on these pages only, I'm sorry

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't do PM and I don't enter into correspondence. If you want confidential advice, I suggest you contact an immigration advisor.


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

i dont need confidential advice

ok....i get carer's allowance/income support....total amount about £105 per week
i own my own house...so no housing cost
have healthy bank accounts ...around 4 grand in total

should that be ok?

ive just arrived back in uk & started enquiring around ...before most likely to hire a "GOOD" solicitor i guess


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't bring your wife as carer, only as your spouse.
As you get CA, you are exempt from financial requirement and must meet maintenance requirement of having £114.85 left each week after paying for rent or mortgage and council tax. You need to pay £600 in health surcharge, plus visa cost.

If £105 is all that you get, it won't be enough on its own. We don't know how they translate savings into weekly income. If it's over 2.5 years - the length of spouse visa, it will be 4000 / 52 / 2.5 = 30.76, so together you will have at £135.76. Take away council tax.
In addition you need to meet the relationship requirement - genuine, non-sham marriage and suitable accommodation.


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

thanks for reply, Is £114.85 definite figure i need to aim to? 

...i can get a few hours a week / £20 a week job.....so my new income would be £107.70 + £20 = 127.70 will this be enough?

i talk to my wife on whatsapp almost everyday & can print all the archives out
my house is suitable

i have lots of wedding photos...but only few social photos together. i regret not taking more photos together ...i just taken 1 or 2 when we went out to mcdonalds & the odd 1 at a park

i been going to few solicitors but in all honesty best advice i get from here
some solicitors are not the brightest ...i was amazed

hopefully i can get this £20 a week job....wait few months...then apply
what do you think?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that's possible. You can try with your savings, but as I said it's not clear how they work out weekly income from that.
Haven't you lived with your wife at any time since your wedding?


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

yes we stayed the whole month of april together, in hotels & exploring different cities

im in 2 minds now..to apply now or to wait & get that extra £20 a week job and to apply then.

i want to bring my wife here soon as possible but sametime i want to do it correct.

i been to few solicitors ...but i find them greedy & i think they dont care if my application passes or not because they get paid regardless. I get same & better advice from here.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd wait till you start earning extra income. Wait till you get a couple of payslips.


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

how many months shall i wait after earning extra income?

is = 45.60, ca = 62.10...so my total weekly income is £107.7
+ 4000 / 52 / 2.5 = 30.76 = £138.46 .....which is over £114.85
what are my chances if i apply now ....50-50?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't say but it will be much better after you've worked for a while in your new job. They say up to 6 months or any shorter period you have been in work.


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

yes few people told me 3 months of wage slips or bank statements of wages is good enough


(A) im thinking to do a £20 a week job / which involves 4 hours of leafletting ....This does not affect my is & ca....& my total is £127.70 (+ savings to how ever they work it out) .....
or 
(B) a £100 a week job as a pizza delevery man ....which abolishes my is ...so my total £162.10

i prefer option A doing the £20 a week job.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

6 months or any shorter period you have been in work, is in the guidance.
You listen to anyone else at your peril.
If you keep contradicting, I suggest you stop asking here.


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

i only found this forum recently & the advice here is the best! ....absolutely brilliant
before i knew its existance was talking to 2 solicitors who were clueless
anyway i only have faith in & follow the brilliant advice here

thanks joppa, appreciate your helpful advice
looks like il get a new part time job

i just want to ask if you think a few hours a week of a £20weekly salary is enough?
...so my total weekly income will now be £127.7
+ 4000 / 52 / 2.5 = 30.76 = £158.46

i dont know if i mentioned...but i dont have any housing cost
& i outright own my 4 bedroom house, no mortgage


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You still pay council tax which must be deducted from your weekly net income.


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

i will double check with my council but i think im excempted from council tax when im on ca & is


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

i phoned & they told me im excempted from council tax
now im thinking to apply now OR wait upto 6 months of my new job & apply then


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's up to you. Relying on savings is a bit dodgy, as there is no clear guidance on how they translate into income. Waiting 3 months in your new job is much better. You must state your council tax is covered wholly by council tax benefit.


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

Thanks Joppa appreciate your help dearly
i start my new job soon ...after 3-4 months wage slips will send all documants pakistan & apply for her visa
her A1 english certificate is valid until november so defintely before then

nothing more can do expect fulfil all the criteria's required, make sure didnt miss anything...then submit,wait,pray & hopefully a sucessful visa


----------



## chr125 (Mar 17, 2015)

psykoerik said:


> yes few people told me 3 months of wage slips or bank statements of wages is good enough
> 
> 
> (A) im thinking to do a £20 a week job / which involves 4 hours of leafletting ....This does not affect my is & ca....& my total is £127.70 (+ savings to how ever they work it out) .....
> ...


It’s disgusting that people can get income support when they're capable of working but won’t because they'll lose it. You stick with option A as it involves the least amount of work. You can afford to see solicitors and want to import your spouse supporting you both on a 20 quid a week leafletting round and you proposed to dishonestly claim she would be a career for you mother to bypass immigration rules. Have you ever thought why a women from such a deprived part of the world would want to be with a career on benefits?


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

Im ready to apply but not too confident.
My savings in the bank is £5800, as ive stated im on carers allowance,income support & minor saturday job which i had last 4 months resulting to £127.50 per week. in my own house that i own & excempt from paying council tax

Do you think its wise of me to apply now?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In August they have revised the guidance FM1.7A and it now shows how savings can be applied. The amount in your savings, which has to stay in your account for 6 months, is divided by 130, which gives you a weekly income equivalent of £44.61. Add to your other income of £127.50, you get £172.11. If it's more than the amount you need for meeting adequate maintenance, you can apply.


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

The lowest i ever had in my bank account last 6 months is £3600....so divided by 130 = £27.69 ........so +127.50 = £155.19 

so is my housing cost classed as zero? ....Because i own my house outright (no mortgage) & excempted from council tax

Therefore 155.19 - 0 = 155.19 >>>greater than >>> £114.85 C
A-B is greater than C

So my application should be successfull?

my council tax bill reads as £1,906.55 - £1,906.55 = 0.00 ...do i include this bill in my supporting documents?


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

ive applied online...just have to send all my documents now & my wife has to submit her passport overseas on monday.


Before i send my documents on part 5 of vaf 4a december of the form "Additional Information" ....do you think its a good idea i give them a breakdown of my weekly income which includes my cash savings?

i have 2 bank accounts...which makes it a bit messy to calculate but when you examine it my lowest level of savings was £4800 & thats of now after paying the visa /nhs fee's

on part 5 i was thinking to write :- 

my weekly income is xxxxx (from ca, is, part time job, & cash savings divided by 130)

maybe i write all this will speed up the process? or is a good idea?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. All financial information goes on Appendix 2.


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

But the form itself is Appendix 2 "financial requirement form"
its "Part 5 > continuation & additional information" of the Apendix 2 form

so you think i should just let it be, let them examine my 2 bank accounts with the statements i provided & they should themselves determine whats my lowest level of savings?

because i have 2 accounts at the same bank....it will involve lotta calculator work & checking dates etc ...if i had 1 bank account would be more straight forward


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

another question ...on Apendix 2 form....few times i wrote extra going outside the box .....does this make a difference?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, it doesn't matter going outside the box.
You should rather create a sheet setting out your savings position, and attach to your bank statements.


----------



## psykoerik (May 11, 2015)

Thanks joppa, ive posted it now...outta my hands...just have to wait 2-3 months i guess
my wife gives her passport to them on monday


on my bank statements i just attached a note stating that "£4,491.88 on 15 june 2015" was the lowest level of savings held in my accounts combined in the 6 months period prior to the date of application" ...if they calculate everything they'll eventually agree with me.

i guess now il just post my result here 2-4months time.
wether im succesful or not still like to Thank you Joppa appreciate your time & help so much


----------

